# Did anyone deliver at kaiser ?



## cadinavi

Hi ladies :) I don't know if this post works here but I didn't know where to put it. I just switched over to kaiser insurance and I was just wondering if anyone has pregnancy or birthing experience with them? If so how was it? Also did they give u any freebies or special perks at the hospital? ;)


----------



## cadinavi

Anyone??


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I had Kaiser with DD although they didn't have their own hospital. The Kaiser OB was great and did everything he could to ensure my vaginal delivery. I don't know if it's any different from other hospitals but they paid for hubby to have meals with me so he didn't have to leave to eat. We were also given a bunch of extra diapers/wipes/formula/etc to take home.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## cadinavi

Aw ok ! That sounds pretty nice so far ! I've heard some good and bad things from people so I just wanted to see what mom's on here thought :) thanks!! Anyone else ?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

No problem! The only complaint I had with them is how hardcore they were about pushing breastfeeding. I swear the nurse only wanted to talk about that or getting me to sign up for WIC (we were making 75,000 a year, so clearly didn't need it and told her so repeatedly). I just did my best to avoid her, because the OB was fantastic and much more laid back. :)


----------



## cadinavi

Ahaha!! She probably got some perks of u signed up or something. That's annoying tho. I would have been irritated too !


----------



## Nerdy

they get HUGE kick backs for signing people up on WIC. Tax credits I believe. My OB includes a WIC form in his new patient info packet you have to fill out. I kind of scratched my head a bit at it and asked the lady up at the front who said "We just want to make sure we have healthy moms and healthy babies!"


----------



## cadinavi

Yea nerdy I figured it was something like that. Unfortunately in today's world there's always an external motive for things like that :/


----------



## Juliet11

I have kaiser and they never brought up WIC. 
I had a c-sec there a couple years ago and it was a good experience. You can take home any items in the bassinet tray like thermometer and dippers etc. they did a special meal for hubby and I with sparkling cider and a pretend candle after my twins were born. 
Hoping next week to have a vaginal delivery. Most my friends have kaiser and have had positive experiences. Just some nurses they didn't like sometimes but supposedly you can ask for for a change of nurse. 
Best of luck!


----------



## cadinavi

Aw Juliet thanks for sharing! I hope u get that vbac your wishing for!! Good luck to you :)


----------



## mara16jade

Since you haven't had your baby yet, I'll still respond to this. Lol

I had my son in So Cal, at a Kaiser hospital. It was great, private room, recovery room was nice, and they gave me a little Kaiser diaper bag with a hand pump and some goodies in it.

I enjoyed the classes too. Specifically the breastfeeding one. 

My advice is to go on a hospital tour and pre-register for delivery.


----------

